# Fun show last night



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's always an adventure playing a new room. We did our first show in a cool little room in Kitchener last night called Harry's Grill. Good receptive crowd and it felt like the band was fairly tight. They were very clear about wanting us back.

Great to see fellow Guitars Canada forum mate Buckaroobanzai again. The cool thing about meeting people you've come to know on sites like this one is the sense that you already know the person and of course you have things in common.

In spite of the perceived hazards of meeting internet acquaintences in person, my experiences have all been positive.

I hope to meet more of you in the future.

Cheers Buck! :food-smiley-004::wave:


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually, I hate your band, I'm just stalking you.


But seriously folks, Tommyknockers always put on a good show, even when shoehorned onto a stage the size of 2 large pizzas.

It would have been nice if some of the dancers had been, shall we say, a bit lower in accumulated mileage, but at least they were enthusiastic.

Milkman, I forgot to ask you about posters for your Feb. show in Brantford, PM me...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Actually, I hate your band, I'm just stalking you.
> 
> 
> But seriously folks, Tommyknockers always put on a good show, even when shoehorned onto a stage the size of 2 large pizzas.
> ...


Thanks Buck. Yeah they weren't exactly supermodels, but I did get propositioned, LOL (and I'm not exactly Brad Pitt either).

Crap, I had the posters in the van. I'll figure out a way to get you some.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Based on the band's website, and Milkman's posts here, if I ever get back that way, I wouldn't mind checking the band out. So if I do get out that way I'll check with you.

If you ever get out this way--post it here.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> Based on the band's website, and Milkman's posts here, if I ever get back that way, I wouldn't mind checking the band out. So if I do get out that way I'll check with you.
> 
> If you ever get out this way--post it here.



I'd love to play Calgary again, but I'd put it more in the possible category than the probable one. I'd love to tour again, but it would have to be on a limited basis. Never say never.

Thanks for the encouragement.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> In spite of the perceived hazards of meeting internet acquaintences in person, my experiences have all been positive.
> 
> I hope to meet more of you in the future.


I have been fortunate to meet a ton of folks from all over the place. Great folks. Nothing like a common interest to start a friendship. Come to think of it a band member was met like that. The guy showed up to fix my organ for free. Been down hill ever since  Dragged that poor bugger all over the place :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I have been fortunate to meet a ton of folks from all over the place. Great folks. Nothing like a common interest to start a friendship. Come to think of it a band member was met like that. The guy showed up to fix my organ for free. Been down hill ever since  Dragged that poor bugger all over the place :smile:


B3?



My keyboardist uses a Leslie 147. Accept no substitute.


Yeah I've pressed the flesh with guys buying and selling gear and a few have come to gigs. Always cool.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well we are cheating a little. We gig- ified an M3 which is a smaller spinet. Which are about $3400 cheaper than a B3  and about 150 lbs lighter. I had a solid state leslie for a while which is really loud but we recently picked up a 145 which is the same as a 147 but shorter. 


It's pretty slick the wheels flip up and I can load it in and out of the van myself but I avoid it. 

Nice touch them Hammonds. We both play it and switch off on guitar. I am fortunate to .. Lars is a little bit of a guru ... 
http://www.captain-foldback.com/


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Well we are cheating a little. We gig- ified an M3 which is a smaller spinet. Which are about $3400 cheaper than a B3  and about 150 lbs lighter. I had a solid state leslie for a while which is really loud but we recently picked up a 145 which is the same as a 147 but shorter.
> 
> 
> It's pretty slick the wheels flip up and I can load it in and out of the van myself but I avoid it.
> ...


I just checked out the Captain Foldback Site. The tones in his soundclips are fantastic! The DP and Procol Harum sounds in particular are very tasty.

B3s are expensive for sure.

I'm not familiar with the M3 but for $3400 less than a B3 it's worth looking at.

We giggified our Leslie with bigger better casters and nice big handles.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> We giggified our Leslie with bigger better casters and nice big handles.


Yup got wheels on just about everything. 

M3's can be had in the $200 range. They made million of them. Mostly a B3 44 keys vs 66 keys and no presets. Less bottom end. Who cares with a bass player. 

some of our rig 

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/shoretyus/ebay/


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I guess we're like Elton John





(he's great on the piano, but he sucks on the organ).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well I guess we're like Elton John
> 
> (he's great on the piano, but he sucks on the organ).



Grrrrrrrrooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Grrrrrrrrooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnn!!!




Pretty good eh?

I've got a million of em.lofu


----------

